# bathroom vent fan



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

They don't seal very well, you're right. It's one of the spots that leak from your house, as well as the range hood, if its vented outside.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. but i thought there may be some kind of good vent that i do now know about.


on a side note. say you have the bathroom fan on during a hot shower, in the dead of winter.
wouldn't the steam exiting the vent freeze on the vent, making it not close ?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Aluminium tape.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ccarlisle said:


> Aluminium tape.


and ?:huh:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Most bath fans and range hoods have an addition flapper at the unit which helps somewhat. Most dryers do not. You'll like this, (but not the manufacturers): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFOHGVhmyQA

Gary


----------

